# Another new owner…



## namke (Oct 21, 2019)

Having thought about getting a mk1 for a couple of years, this weekend finally saw me driving home in an '03 225 BAM roadster. A few niggles, but it seems sound enough! It's currently added as a temporary car on my insurance, so this week's prime job is to sort that out! (Oh, and getting the top waterproof  )

I'll be browsing around asking daft questions soon enough!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have a look in the show and shine section there is a sticky at the top on how to clean and reproof the roof


----------



## namke (Oct 21, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  have a look in the show and shine section there is a sticky at the top on how to clean and reproof the roof


Ah, that's great - thank you! I already bought the Autoglym pack, so will be giving that a go soon. The other leak issue is the bottom corners of the rear window where the glass has separated from the fabric (Tupperware containers in place for now!), so I'm reading up on the best adhesive etc. to use (and technique). Also wondering whether it might be better to get a 'pro' in to do that particular job&#8230;


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
If you need any help with annual insurance then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

